# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  العرس الفلسطيني التراثي | اللقاء والخطبة

## دموع الغصون

طابت أوقاتكم بكل خير 
سلسلة رائعة للشاعر و الكاتب والأديب الفلسطيني 
أحمد إبراهيم الحاج 

العرس الفلسطيني التراثي 


سنعيش في هذه السلسلة كل التفاصيل بروح القلم و الفكر والتراث والأصالة 

أتمنى لكم المتعة والفائدة 
فلسطين التراث
العرس الفلسطيني التراثي

كيف كان عرس جدنا محمد على جدتنا حليمة

سنبدأ

----------


## دموع الغصون

الجزء الأول
اللقاء والخطوبة 
بقلم أحمد ابراهيم الحاج

*** *** *** 

فتياتُ تغدو بالجِرارِ على الضُّحى
تنوي التّزَوُّدَ بالميـاهِ من الجُـبا



وشبابُ تَغْزِلُ بالخيولِ وقد سـما
عشقُ الشَّبابِ متيّماً فيه النَّقـا

ينْوونَ وصلاً بالحبيبِ وقد نأى
فاحمرَّ وجه العاشقينَ من الجوى



طاب الهوى والعِشقُ لوَّعه الجوى
هاموا بحبٍّ لا رذيلةَ بل وفـا

راموا وِصالاً بالحلالِ وبالرِّضا
طلبوا الزَّواج بشرعِ دينِ المصطفى

فتمنَّعَ الآباءُ عُـذْراً بالعُـرى
فالبنتُ نُذِرَتْ لابنِ عمٍّ ما نوى



والإبن أولى أن يكون رباطُه
مع بنتِ عمٍّ دون قُرْبٍ بالرُّؤى

وتوسَّـط العقلاءُ في لمِّ الهوى
والبنتُ أبدتْ للأمومةِ ما خـفا

فالأمُّ رأَفَتْ بالبُنيَّةِ والهوى
ضغطت على زوجٍ تحلْحَلَ فارتضى

وابنُ العمومةِ قد تنازلَ ما صبا
عن رأيِِ خِتيارٍ تقرَّرَ وانتهى

يبغي الوصالَ بحُبِّ ظـبْيٍ بالخفا
من بنت خالٍ فالوليُّ به جـفا



والأمُّ زنَّتْ واستزادت رغـبةً
قَبِل الوليُّ فأَُبْهِجَـت نَفْسُ الفَـتى

*** *** *** 

*ب - الخـــطوبة * 

وتَفاوَضَ الأنسـابُ في أمرِ دَنـا
فَيْدٌ وتجهيزٌ وذهَبٌ والقِـرى

عَقَـدوا اتِّفـاقاً بالخَفاءِ مُفَصَّـلاً
وَلِحَفْـلَةِ العُرْسـانِ أرْسـوا مَوْعِدا



وتَوَجَّـهَ العُـقَلاءُ من أهْـلِ الحِـمى
في جاهَةٍ لذوي العَـروسِ ومن ولى

شيخُ القبيلة بادئا بحديثه
لذوي العروسِ أو الموكَّل بالولا

جِـئْنا إليكم طالبينَ لِبِنْتِكم
لتكونَ سِـتْراً بالحلالِ لإبْنِنا

جِـئْنا إليكم راغِـبينَ بِقُـرْبِكم
ونَزيدُ شَـرَفاً بالقَـرابَةِ والعُـرى

وأبو العَـريسِ مُخـاطِباً بِحَـديثِهِ
لأبي العروسِ أو المُوَكَّـلِ بالوَلا


*** *** *** 

السيرة الذاتية لجدنا محمد
... ... ... 

جِـئنا نُريدُ حَـليمةً لِمُحَـمَّدٍ
أطْـلُبْ نَسيبي لن أكونَ مُقَصِّرا

فَمُحَمَّدٌ خَـتَمَ القِـراءَةَ بارِعـاً
ولجزءِ عمَّ ظَـلَّ غيباً حافِظا

والشَّيْخُ يشهَدُ للصَّبيِّ براعَـةً
ويَفُـكُّ خَـطّاً قد تَعَـرَّجَ والتوى

أمّـا الكِـتابَةُ لا يجـيد مراسها
لكـنَّهُ للإسم يكتُبُ مُسْـرِعا

ويُجـيدُ حَرْثاً للأراضي ماهِـراً
ويُجـيد نثراً للحُـبوبِ وللنَّـوى



ويُجـيدُ شَـدّاً للقوادِمِ مُحْكَـماً
ويُجـيدُ دَرْسـاً ثم ذَرْواً بالهَـوا

ويُجـيدُ شَـدواً للعتابا مُشْـجِياً
ويُجــيدُ دَبْكـاً ثم ناياً مُطْـرِبا

ويُجـيدُ رُكْـباً للحميرِ من الصِّبا
ويُجـيدُ رُكْـباً للخيولِ مُسَـرِّعا

*** *** *** 

الموافقة وإعلان التفاصيل للجاهة
... ... ...

ردَّ الوَلِيُّ وللأمـورِ مُفَـصِّلاً
والكُلُّ أنْصَتَ باستماعٍ صاغِـيا

المَهْـرُ ألْفٌ فالبناتُ عَـزيزَةٌ
والنِّصْفُ شُطِبَ لِوَجْهِ ربِّ المُصْطَفى

والرُّبْعُ مَعْـفِيٌّ لِوَجْـهِ نَبِيِّنـا
والعُشْرُ من أجلِ النسيبِ ومن لفى

وَتَدَخًَّـلَ العُـقَلاءُ في مَهْرٍ غـلا
فالمَهْـرُ نَقُـصَ بمائةٍ فيهـا الرِّضا

مُخـتارُ عَدَّ المَهْـرَ ثمَّ أتى بِـهِ
لأبي العروسِ أمامَ جَمْعٍ فانْطَـوى

ردَّ الوليُّ مُهلـيًّـا وَمُرَحِّـباً
هلاّ شَـرِبْتُم قَـهْوَةً فيها الوَما

لِقَبـولِ نَسَـبٍ بالحَلالِ على الهُدى
والمَهْـرُ أُعْلِنَ بالجَهـارَةِ للمـلا

قَرَأوا لِفـاتِحَـةِ الكِـتابِ كَمَبْدإٍٍ
لِبُـنودِ عَـقْدٍ بالرَّفـاهِ وبالضَّـنا

زغْـرودَةٌ للأمِّ قـد عَـلَتْ السَّما
ونِساءُ هاهَتْ للوَلِيِّ تَشَكُّرا

إنّا مشينا للكِـرامِ مسافَةً
إنّا خَطَـبْنا بنتَ شَيْخٍ قد حبا

إنّا ظفرنا بالغزالِ عطِـيَّةً
من أهـلِ جـودٍ بالسَّـخاءِ وبالعطا

إنّا طَمِعْنا بالأمـيرةِ مَطْلَـباً
وعريسُـنا صـادَ العلامَ مُظَفَّرا

وخُطوبةٍ تمَّتْ بِحَـفْلٍ والقِرى
والكُلُّ أضْحى للصِّفاحِ مُجَهّـزا
بقلم أحمد ابراهيم الحاج



من الأغاني الفلسطينيه المشهوره في الخطوبه: 
.........
يا بو حليمه لا تكون عبوسِ ، واسمح بوجهك واعطي هالعروسِ
يا بو حليمه لا تكون طماعِ، والمال يفنى والنسب نفاعِ
وحنا مشينا من بلد لبلد ، وحنا خطبنا بنت شيخ البلد
وحنا مشينا من حاره لحاره، وحنا خطبنا بنت شيخ الاماره
من هو عازمكن يا بنات يا ملاحي، عازمنا محمد هالشب الفلاحي
شو تطلبوا عالغدا يا حبابي، صيصان مقليّة بزيت طفاح
يا محمّل التفاح*** هيّا يا بعدي هيّا 
وماخذ من بنات الملاح***يا "ولد" يا بو عقيلية
ويا محمل حملين نجاص*** هيّا يا بعدي هيّا
وماخذ من بنات الناس*** "الولد" يا بو عقيليه
**** 
واحنا خطبنا البنت من بيّها***بالله تقولوا لي وش أوصافها
فنجان صيني يا حلا عيونها ***مرجان لولو يا حلا اسنانها 
تفاح شامي يا حلا خدودها
**** 
ويا ها الدار طابه فوق طابه*** وزيّنها ها العريس للخطابه
ويا هالدار طوبه فوق طوبه*** وزيّنها هالولد للخطوبه 
**** 
ويا هالدار جالس فوق جالس*** وزيّنها يا ولد للعرايس 
ويا هالدار كهربا وبنّوره*** وزيّنها يا ولد للسنيوره
**** 
وادرج يا ذهب على الصينيه*** وتسلم يا ذهب جبت السرّيه
وادرج يا ذهب على الصواني*** وتسلم يا ذهب جبت السراري 
ع العين لزرع قصيله*** ع العين لزرع قصيله
للزين لا تدير بالك*** للزين لا تدير بالك 
دونك بنات الأصيله*** دونك بنات الأصيلة
ع العين لزرع قصايل***ع العين لزرع قصايل
للزين لا تدير بالك*** للزين لا تدير بالك
دونك بنات الأصايل*** دونك بنات الأصايل
**** 
عليها قصب يا أبو حطه عليها قصب 
دوّر ع النسب قبل ما تخطب دوّرع النسب
**** 
زيني يا عنب زيني وهوّد ع الكرم الزين 
**** 
غطي وجهك يا بنت*** صار بلون الخيريه 
واحنا سمعنا بصيت أبوكِ*** ع زمان تركيه
غطي وجهك يا بنت*** صار بلون الذهبات 
واحنا سمعنا بصيت أبوكِ*** ع زمان الثورات 
**** 
خطبنالك يا العريس بنت ست وسريه
ولبسها مقلد ذهب وقعدها في العليّه
والله يجيرك يا " محمد "*** طلب عروسه وما استحى 
ويوم سمعه خيّه*** حط الميّه وانتخى
والله يجيرك يا " ولد "*** طلب عروسه أم الدبوس 
يوم سمعه يا خيّه*** انتخى له بمهر العروس


.................................

أما والدة العريس فتغني فرحة بخطبة ابنها لأنها كادت عدواتها :


غنين له تا تشبعن بعدد صرار الخله 
والفرح هيّو عندي والعدوه منعله 
وغنين له تا تشبعن بعدد صرار الوادي 
والفرح هيّو عندي والحسره ع الأعادي
عليها قصب يا أبو حطه عليها قصب 
دوّر ع النسب قبل ما تخطب دوّرع النسب
**** 
زيني يا عنب زيني وهوّد ع الكرم الزين 
**** 
غطي وجهك يا بنت*** صار بلون الخيريه 
واحنا سمعنا بصيت أبوكِ*** ع زمان تركيه
غطي وجهك يا بنت*** صار بلون الذهبات 
واحنا سمعنا بصيت أبوكِ*** ع زمان الثورات 
**** 
دامت عينك يا أبو " فلان "*** باب السرايا حوّل
كل الدوله والحكام*** تنده يا مختار أوّل 

أما اذا كان سن العريس فوق العشرين فإن النساء ترى أنه أمضى عمره مضرباً عن الزواج، ولكنه عاد ففك اضرابه ، وقبل بالزواج الذي يصفه البعض بأنه " شر لا بد منه " وهنا تغني النسوة لصاحبنا فرحات سعيدات بذلك، وبالمناسبة نود أن نقول أن الأم لا يهدأ بالها، ولا تركن الى الراحة والطمأنينة الا وقد رأت ابنها عريساً وهنا تتم فرحتها :
وأنا قاعد ع القمح ***ودموعي بلت القمح
والحمد الك يا ربي ***ما بعد الضيق الا الفرح
وانا قاعد ع الطرحه***ودموعي بلت الطرحه 
والك الحمد يا الله *** ما بعد الضيق الا الفرحه



أما قريبات العريس وصديقات عائلته اللواتي يحضرن للمشاركة في أغاني خطبته فيغنين : 
يا رمان فوق العين*** يلله تنقني له
يا " الولد " هيو خطب ***جينا تا نغني له
ويا رمان فوق العين *** يلله تنغوط له 

15/7/2006م
.
.
.
*يتبع الجزء الثاني الصفاح وليلة الحناء*

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع 

اسلوب كلامي رائع ومميز وانتقاء للكلمات في وصف الحاله 


اشكرك دموع 
ومن قبلك اشكر كاتبنا المميز 


بانتظار الجزء الثاني

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الفرح سعادة الصغير والكبير .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

رائع جدا دموع 
انتي دائما تسحرينا بروعة مواضيعك بانتظار الجزء الثاني

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد حلو كثير يا دموع حبيت كثير الموضوع 
وبانتظار باقي اجزائه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 
بتمنى تضلوا متابعين معي لأنه لو ما تابعتوا رح تخسروا كتير 

كونوا بالقرب دوماً 




*

----------

